# Fueling up your Diesel



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

How many of you shut off your diesel when fueling up? Just a wondering. I never did on my '01 6.6 Duramax or my '08 6.4 Power Stroke. Just bought a '16 6.7 Power Stroke.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Have had a few over the years and never have turned any of them off when fueling up. Still don't in my 6.7 or even my wife's suburban if I'm driving it. I've got a dumb obsession about not wearing out starters that I know is pretty much a wives tale. Lol


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

I rarely turn it off anymore. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

I turn mine off. I have no reason to keep running. 

Why do you guys keep it on?


----------



## coastman (Apr 18, 2013)

Sometimes I do sometimes I don't.


----------



## maskale (Sep 19, 2014)

goodwood said:


> I turn mine off. I have no reason to keep running.
> 
> Why do you guys keep it on?


this.

I have head some say they want to keep the engine warm. Its 1000lbs of iron and liquid, all at around 200 degrees. It wont get cold on you while filling. LOL.


----------



## Brute (Apr 29, 2009)

Some times I do.. some times I don't.

Reasons why... 

Keep heater on when its cold

Keep AC on when its hot

Some times there is music stored on the deal like tevo and if you shut it off you loose it... like changing the channel

Keep my Bluetooth on in case some one calls or so I can stay on the phone

A lot of times Im pulling in, jumping out, filling up and taking off again. Just seems like less wear and tear to leave it going.


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

I turn mine off, maybe a habit idk. But I also pull the keys and take them with me. If I get distracted by something it is off and I have the keys and it reduces the chance of theft.


----------



## TxMav (Feb 6, 2015)

I turn mine off.


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

I keep my old goat spinning so I don't have to hear the punk next to me blaring some Kon yaz


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

FLAT FISHY said:


> I keep my old goat spinning so I don't have to hear the punk next to me blaring some Kon yaz


I set my alarm off and let it go for those guys.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Leave it running so the AC stays going and the seat stays cold. 

I usually climb back inside whilst the pump is running. No reason to stand outside on a hot day. Same goes for cold days.


----------



## Reloading (Oct 27, 2014)

Off, just like all of my other vehicles. Idling the newer stuff is just causing more frequent regens, why would you want to do that?


----------



## Lebber32 (Aug 8, 2010)

Never turn it off


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

The only time I turn it off is when I have to run into the store while filling.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

I always do if fueling up in Houston. Im afraid someone is gonna steal it while Im in the store.


----------



## Nitroexpress (Apr 7, 2010)

I shut the Duramax down for anything that doesn't involve driving.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

If I am just filling never turn off my 6.7, if going in the store will kill it. In my 6.0 never turned them off unless I was going to be gone for a long time, would leave them running while I went into the store.


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

Off


----------



## texas bohunk (Dec 10, 2010)

If I'm towing my 5th wheel I will usually leave it running to cool the turbo down. If not towing it's about 50/50 if I turn it off or not.


----------



## Drewtk (Aug 22, 2011)

I leave mine running for two main reasons:
1. I have a 50 gallon tank, so it takes a lot longer to refuel. So I sit in the comfortable truck while I wait.

2. I'm often towing around 10K pounds, so I'd rather leave the engine running to keep the engine and turbo cool.


----------



## merchantfishn (Nov 17, 2010)

Never shut mine off


----------



## blackjack runner (Feb 24, 2015)

6.7 PS. Shut mine off most always unless pulling a heavy trailer. Then I leave running. On the old 7.3 dsl had to shut off or you couldn't hear yourself think...JK. Left it running most all the time. Also had a 75 gallon tank on the beast.


----------



## GoneSouth (Jun 4, 2010)

Half and half. My dealer told me the computer can throw a code if the tank increases while running. It is designed to calibrate the gauge when you start the engine. BUT it has never happened to me. This is for both gas and diesel. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K Man (Jun 21, 2012)

I turn mine off. Did the law change about having an engine running while refueling?


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

I turn mine off, it's not a kenworth.


----------



## raw10628 (May 23, 2004)

Turn my 6.7 off only if going inside for something.


----------



## Blakj5 (Sep 17, 2015)

always running!


----------



## D.L. (Sep 13, 2007)

Leave it running and lock the doors with the keypad if I need to go inside.


----------



## catman6 (Mar 16, 2009)

'08 f350 6.4
I usually shut mine off. Most gas and diesel pumps have a sign that notes "Shut of engine while refueling" which is a state law. The law came about due to the catalytic converters on modern cars are so hot they can ignite the fumes from gasoline. Diesel has a higher flash point and is not as much of a problem of ignition as gasoline. The law applies to both fuels.


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

For me it just depends if I am filling it from my transfer tank or filling it at a fuel station


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

catman6 said:


> '08 f350 6.4
> I usually shut mine off. Most gas and diesel pumps have a sign that notes "Shut of engine while refueling" which is a state law. The law came about due to the catalytic converters on modern cars are so hot they can ignite the fumes from gasoline. Diesel has a higher flash point and is not as much of a problem of ignition as gasoline. The law applies to both fuels.


08 f350's will burn down while shut off and miles from a gas station all on their own.


----------

